# Blocking the neighbors



## Catdaddyxx (Apr 20, 2013)

So, this is down the back fence of my new fixer upper that has been abandoned for 10 years. The neighboring house's owner (several owners ago) built an addition right up to the property line. They don't have one inch past their wall.

I would really like to do something to block that little window. Since it can see the my entire backyard and the neighbors are "questionable" at best. I'm already having a problem with them insisting on parking their leaking car at the curb in front of my property.

My thoughts were maybe a trellis with some fast growing ivy planted on it. Or putting in a run of 8' or 10' privacy fence.

what do you guys think?


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

First thing I would do is make a trip to the local building office.

Fence rules change from city to city....so do how close you can build to the property line. In most states, 3-5' is a magic # for occupied space unless you get a variance.

If that wall is right up to the property line...then chances are the eaves are over on your property.

If either is true....get it resolved now....otherwise, they could end up owning part of your property by the shear fact that you didn't do anything about it.

Next...there are typically limits on how tall a fixed fence can be....with 6' being the norm (once again, varies by area). But, typically, vegetation is allowed to go as high as you want. 

If it was me....I would look into what the limits are on a shed. In most cases you can do a 10x12 with no permit....put that up as close as allowed....you get some storage space for outdoor tools and toys and you block that window.


----------



## pwgsx (Jul 30, 2011)

Put a fence up or a nice shed and block that whole area


----------



## Catdaddyxx (Apr 20, 2013)

The addition to their home was done in the early 70's. The owner at that time and the owner of my place at that time were best friends. So, the owner of mine just looked the other way when it was built. It is actually six inches past the property line. Though now, the city says it's too late to do anything about it now and set the new property line right at the additions wall.
I'll check with the city about a fence. I may put in a storage building at some point. But that would have to wait due to money. We're doing all we can afford to do on the interior right now.
It's a small rural town. So, rules are few and those are usually ignored when desired.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I am a big fan of fences. It was the first thing I did when I bought this house. Yes, check with building department to see if a permit is needed or you could end up paying double and having to move it. 

Also, maybe not in your town if rules are lax, but permits are often needed for sheds to make sure they don't encroach on property lines, or utility easement and to make sure they're anchored securely on a slab or tie-down.

Check with the city or police dept. about them parking in front of your house.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I can give you some ideas for your problem, without costing you a 
fortune.

First tell me are you handy with
a little wood, a saw and some screws? I can show you what we did
in our backyard.


----------



## Catdaddyxx (Apr 20, 2013)

Definitely handy. Let me know what you did.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Why not build something like this? Might solve the car parking problem as well...


----------



## Catdaddyxx (Apr 20, 2013)

ddawg16 said:


> Why not build something like this? Might solve the car parking problem as well...


Now that is a thought. My mother is an administrator at the max prison outside of town. Maybe I can just get one on loan. :devil:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Catdaddyxx said:


> Definitely handy. Let me know what you did.


Are you planning to do something off the end of the covered patio
or at the end of the house?


----------



## RWolff (Jan 27, 2013)

I like the shed idea, in fact it's one I used to block a very annoying very bright security light in back of a business across the hay field away, the light lights of the back portion of their facility and it shines directly towards my bedroom window, even though it's about 500 or more feet away it's like someone shining a flashlight at you, so I dragged one of those little gambrel barn style wood sheds that the former owners had here- over to just the right spot in my backyard to block out the light.
A little 8x10 or whatever likely needs no permit or concrete floor, and a shed ratehr than Ivy will permanently block the view whereas ivy or plants can get knocked down by winds, bugs, etc and not be consistantly "blocking"


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

Mountain laurel! hedge row it is fast growing I have a 50 foot tall hedge row between my place and my neighbors. pure privacy and it looks great. Just got to trim it up from time to time. Plus no city or county rules or regs on how tall a hedge can be. ever growing fence is what I call it. plus the people that put it in put a chain link fence in the row and now nothing gets across that thing.
Just a thought. I do like the guard tower though.


----------



## Catdaddyxx (Apr 20, 2013)

Two Knots said:


> Are you planning to do something off the end of the covered patio
> or at the end of the house?


At the corner by the back fence and at the property line. That little red shed is mine and I guess I could move it to the corner to block the window. But, it's wired and I really don't want to run wire out to the corner of the property. On the other hand whoever the numbskull was that wired the shed used indoor romex and now the sheathing is rotting off. So, it's something that is going to be replaced anyway.
May happen though. I really don't like where that shed was plopped anyway.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Catdaddyxx said:


> At the corner by the back fence and at the property line. That little red shed is mine and I guess I could move it to the corner to block the window. But, it's wired and I really don't want to run wire out to the corner of the property. On the other hand whoever the numbskull was that wired the shed used indoor romex and now the sheathing is rotting off. So, it's something that is going to be replaced anyway.
> May happen though. I really don't like where that shed was plopped anyway.


Oh, So, is the white house the neighbor and the red addition next to
your house the shed?


----------



## Catdaddyxx (Apr 20, 2013)

Two Knots said:


> Oh, So, is the white house the neighbor and the red addition next to
> your house the shed?


Yes, the white house on the right of the picture is mine. The red thing in the picture is my little 10x20 detached shed. The white house with the little window is the neighbor's. It is a solid wall form the alley to the driveway, right along the property line.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

ok, that changes things...I was thing your shed was the neighbors house. 

Do you plan on using your covered patio?
Looks like you'll need to clear the patio area and put the stuff in the shed.

First thing I would do is get some sections of that stockade fence that
you have along your back and put it up along the neighbors property line.
Is that a chain link fence he has? 

We made "privacy walls" on each end of our deck, although we really
didn't need the privacy, we did it for a cozy feeling to make it like an
outdoor room. Assuming that you want to use your patio for sitting
outside and BBQ's you'll want a double barrier to block the view...

So starting with with fence along the property line is a good idea.

I'll get you some pics of our 'outdoor walls'


----------



## Tatertot (Jan 7, 2012)

Ivy it will grow into the siding and give critters access towards the attic. I'd move.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Firstly as others suggested, a fence along the property line is a must.
Then plant shrubs along the fence.

Now you're only limited to your imagination. I'll assume that you plan on using your patio. We have a deck and I wanted to make it cozy,
so I designed walls on each end. You could do something like this and attach it to your house at the patio.
It certainly would block the neighbors view. Behind it plant additional shrubs...Here is one 'wall' it's attached to our deck. In your case if you like
this idea you'll have to set it in cement footings. You can add more wood to it for more privacy. You can use garden flags in it. (where we have stained glass)




















I'll be back with the other side photos. There is a shelf half way up for plants.
I hope this inspires you to use your imagination.











this is from summer of 2002...


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Catdaddyxx said:


> I'm already having a problem with them insisting on parking their leaking car at the curb in front of my property.
> 
> My thoughts were maybe a trellis with some fast growing ivy planted on it. Or putting in a run of 8' or 10' privacy fence.
> 
> what do you guys think?


Are you one of the people that believe you own the street in front of your property and that you have exclusive parking rights there?

As far as the addition issue put up somethig to block the view. Maybe a clothesline with a sheet pinned or hung over it??


----------



## Catdaddyxx (Apr 20, 2013)

Two Knots said:


> Do you plan on using your covered patio?
> Looks like you'll need to clear the patio area and put the stuff in the shed.


Yeah, we are in the middle of moving and renovating. So, several of the things on the patio will eventually end up at the large barn out at our family farm. Patio will eventually be used. Shed door isn't big enough for large machines like the mower and the quad.





hammerlane said:


> Are you one of the people that believe you own the street in front of your property and that you have exclusive parking rights there?


If you have 100' of empty curb in front of your house, you don't need to permenantly park your car in front of mine and block access to my camper. That not an unreasonable expectation.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

There have been numerous discussions regarding 'that curb space' in front of one's house.

While I'm sure everyone agrees that no one owns 'that space', neighborly etiquette states that one should only park in front of their house and not park in front of your neighbors preventing them from parking in front of their house.

The fact that a neighbor would park in front of the OP's house when they have the space in front of their own house pretty much explains the mentality of the neighbors. Basically, they don't care about anyone else but themselves.

An obvious solution is to park there first so they can't.

Next, a simple knock on the door and ask them to please park in front of their own house. If that is met with the uncooperative response that I suspect the OP will get, then it's obvious that the OP then needs to 'help' them understand some of the 'rules' of a neighborhood. 

1st Question for the OP....do they own the property or are they the renters? If renters, is it section 8?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

ddawg16 said:


> There have been numerous discussions regarding 'that curb space' in front of one's house.
> 
> While I'm sure everyone agrees that no one owns 'that space', neighborly etiquette states that one should only park in front of their house and not park in front of your neighbors preventing them from parking in front of their house.
> 
> ...


Knocking on their door only works if they are reasonable people, I suspect 
cat daddy thinks not.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Two Knots said:


> Knocking on their door only works if they are reasonable people, I suspect
> cat daddy thinks not.


I think so as well...which is why I asked the questions....renters usually don't care....section 8 even less....47%'rs


----------



## RWolff (Jan 27, 2013)

hammerlane said:


> Are you one of the people that believe you own the street in front of your property and that you have exclusive parking rights there?


Well I think most people expect to be able to park in front of their own home, the one they pay taxes on, so the bigger question is why the neighbor isn't parling in front of their OWN home!



> Knocking on their door only works if they are reasonable people, I suspect
> cat daddy thinks not.


In some neighborhoods, an unexpected stranger knocking on someone's door can get you shot or something!
More so if you are dealing with a real nutty ******* type who doesn't like what you have to say about his car!

There was a story in the news a short time ago, a woman with her dog visiting a friend who had a dog, the dogs were playing outside and the dog hating neighbor went inside his house and came back out with a shotgun and killed the visiting woman's dog.
You never know what kind of nuts live next door or how they might react to a "confrontation"



> Stacey Ernat, 23, a Denver teacher, was traveling to the Quad Cities to spend the holidays with relatives when she, a friend and her labrador, 1-year-old Wrigley, stopped at a friend's home in Marne, a town of 149 people just west of Atlantic.
> 
> Ernat said Wrigley and another young dog were playing Monday morning between the man's home and some church property when her pet was shot.
> 
> ...


----------



## Catdaddyxx (Apr 20, 2013)

ddawg16 said:


> 1st Question for the OP....do they own the property or are they the renters? If renters, is it section 8?


House is owned by thier father. They live there for free.

Anyway, I'm less concerned with the car than with the window and thier peeping, pot smoking, theiving teenagers.

I'm headed back to the house tonight for another work weekend and I'll sit back there and brainstorm a while with you guy's suggestions. :thumbsup:


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Catdaddyxx said:


> House is owned by thier father. They live there for free.
> 
> Anyway, I'm less concerned with the car than with the window and thier peeping, pot smoking,* theiving teenagers*.
> 
> I'm headed back to the house tonight for another work weekend and I'll sit back there and brainstorm a while with you guy's suggestions. :thumbsup:


Free? Might as well be section 8.

Sounds like surveillance camera is in order..... 

Just a little tidbit of info...I know a few people that own property that they rent out....they have some units that go as section 8. With section 8, part or most of the rent is paid by the govt....the renter is 'supposed' to pay the remainder. In all of their section 8 renters, non pay their part....but as the landlords say, they are better off with section 8. 80% of the rent is better than 0%.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

RWolff said:


> Well I think most people expect to be able to park in front of their own home


Where I live most people expect to park in their driveways.



RWolff said:


> the one they pay taxes on


If the neighbor is purchasing anything in the township, working in the township or registering a vehicle in the state, then the neighbor is paying taxes for the roadway pavement in front of the posters home.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Catdaddyxx said:


> Anyway, I'm less concerned with the car than with the window and thier peeping, *pot smoking,* theiving teenagers.





hammerlane said:


> If the neighbor is purchasing anything in the township, working in the township or registering a vehicle in the state, then the neighbor is paying taxes for the roadway pavement in front of the posters home.


I doubt they pay sales tax on their pot.


----------



## Catdaddyxx (Apr 20, 2013)

ddawg16 said:


> I doubt they pay sales tax on their pot.


:laughing:


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

ddawg16 said:


> I doubt they pay sales tax on their pot.


If their vehicles are properly registered then part of that fee is given back to the localities and is used by the locality for roadway surface issues.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i wouldn't do anything until the property is inhabited. then i would build a little fencing = 2 simple posts with a piece of plywood(or whatever you like). then put that right on the property line right in front of that window.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

hammerlane said:


> If their vehicles are properly registered then part of that fee is given back to the localities and is used by the locality for roadway surface issues.


Care to take a wager the vehicles are properly registered and insured?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Fix'n it said:


> i wouldn't do anything until the property is inhabited. then i would build a little fencing = 2 simple posts with a piece of plywood(or whatever you like). then put that right on the property line right in front of that window.


oh. if you want to really piss em off. put some kind of loud sound making device on the window side of that fence. then, in the middle of the night, at random times, turn it on for a lil while. then when they say something bout it, bring up the car.


----------



## Catdaddyxx (Apr 20, 2013)

LOL, I'm having to suppress my passive aggressive side. :whistling2:
My first thought were a couple of motion sensing sprinklers made to keep animals away.

I won't though. When we make the final move, I'll either move the storage building or block with a fence.


----------



## Tatertot (Jan 7, 2012)

Now I remember why I live next to state owned property. The only ones peeping at my house are deer.


----------



## John in NC (Aug 10, 2012)

Go up the chain of command with the city/ county- the neighbor will own under that property through adverse possession, it sounds like they may already? 

I'd ask some zoning/ building code enforcement folks to come out and verify that the setbacks weren't adhered to and they've built OVER the property line, and force them to take it back to the proper setback. 
When you go to sell that house in the future this will come back to haunt you. 

If you didn't get a survey done maybe you should. Good luck!


----------



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow all this code enforcement and official talk over a window on an addition? seems like time could be used for something more constructive.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

rosem637 said:


> Wow all this code enforcement and official talk over a window on an addition? seems like time could be used for something more constructive.


Wow ... I guess you didn't read all the posts. 

'That' window is actually on the OP's property. 

There is a pretty good reason inhabited rooms have to be 5 feet from the property line


----------



## John in NC (Aug 10, 2012)

It is a big deal, if you read post #4 that wall with the window is 6 inches over the property line. 

Find out what your minimum setbacks are and how they are enforced, I'd take it all the way to the top. I'd want it taken down, it was a building mistake that never should have happened and I'm sure it was built without a building permit.

If I looked at your home to buy it and saw a neighbor encroaching well over the setbacks and 6 inches onto your property, I'd be out of there in a heartbeat, I don't want to inherit a problem like that.

Shed/ garage setbacks are typically different than they are for inhabited space.

For example for my lot the inhabited/ residential setbacks are:

Min. front setback (feet): 30
Min. rear setback (feet): 25
Min. interior side setback per side (feet): 15​Min. corner lot side setback (feet): 20


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

hammerlane said:


> Are you one of the people that believe you own the street in front of your property and that you have exclusive parking rights there?


Many of those people are correct. In the USA, in many jurisdictions the property line goes to the middle of the street/road. The road and/or sidewalk uses an easement. Being as said jurisdictions use this fact to demand that homeowners keep the sidewalks clear of snow and debris, it's in one's interest to dissuade others from damaging the area.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Here's an idea. You don't even need a fence. Just get a board the size of that window. Put the board on a pole right outside the window. Their view will be blocked.:whistling2:

Regarding the car in front of your house, I just talked to my city to ask about ROW's. I'm on a large corner and often have people park on my side sidewalk which is a dangerous habit. The city offered to put up a "do not park" sign.

Could you request a "do not park" sign from your city? Or, could you buy and erect a sign yourself. If you can't find one in a hardware store you could order one online.


----------



## BRWhelan (Oct 31, 2012)

If it were me, I would go to my local garden center and just buy a handful of arborvitaes and run it along their house - especially in front of the window.Different types of arborvitaes can grow 2-5 feet in a year (See a giant arborvitae) and can grow thicker than most wooden fences for providing privacy. In addition, it would add some nice green color to a rather plain backyard. (no offense)


----------



## Catdaddyxx (Apr 20, 2013)

update:
So much for diplomacy I guess. Last weekend I was there working on the place and decided to give building a good neighbor relationship a shot. Went over there several times. They would not even answer the door. (yes they were home).
At the minimum, I just needed him to move the car for a while so I could get my travel trailer out and dump it's tanks. (We're staying weekends in the travel trailer so we can renovate and not live in the middle of a work zone.) In the end, with my wife as a spotter I was able to squeeze the trailer out and back in anyway.

Oh well, at least I gave being the good guy a shot. I tried. :thumbsup:


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Well....you tried....

I think it's time for another phone call to the city about that property line. Time to move it up the food chain.


----------



## bubbler (Oct 18, 2010)

Catdaddyxx said:


> Oh well, at least I gave being the good guy a shot. I tried. :thumbsup:


Sucks... 

After reading the thread and realizing just how lousy your situation is, I'm going to 2nd Ddawg's suggestion of going to the town. You already know they won't force the alteration of the structure, so I'd figure out what could be built/installed/planted directly on the lot line, or as close to it as possible, and then do that...

The trouble with any plantings is that they can simply dump something on the soil to kill it. 

If you're lucky you can do a fence on the lot line, in which case I'd build it about 18-24" on your side of the line. I think there is usually a process you can go through to ensure that 1-2' on the opposite side does not get grabbed by the neighbor after so many years... around here I believe it involves sending a registered letter every year to the titled owner with a plot plan and a reminder that your fence is set back on your property by x feet.

Also, Ddawg, I read your posts on this and another forum... I love your posts man :thumbup:


----------



## Firefighter3244 (Feb 21, 2011)

Good fences make good neighbors.


----------

